# G-shock Virgin...



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Anyone know anything about G-Shocks?

I've decided I could do with a quartz in the stable, but I don't like analogue quartz, I'd rather have digital (plus they've got loads of functions). There are current G-Shocks that are radio-synched to the atomic clock time signal and solar powered, which sounds like what I want, but there are lots of models!

Anyone know anything about different models or can recommend one to me?

Thanks!


----------



## dan18 (May 30, 2006)

Dave ME said:


> Anyone know anything about G-Shocks?
> 
> I've decided I could do with a quartz in the stable, but I don't like analogue quartz, I'd rather have digital (plus they've got loads of functions). There are current G-Shocks that are radio-synched to the atomic clock time signal and solar powered, which sounds like what I want, but there are lots of models!
> 
> ...


there certainly is a lot of gshock models out there. i would recommend the dw5600 or variations thereof.

it is an old school casio that i think is better looking then anything i have seen since. i have had one since 1991 and would get the same if i was going to replace it, not that i need to as i just keeps on going (with the odd battery change).

if you google the model no. you should find it online.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

IT is a matter of taste but a solar powered radio controlled one is best as they are foolproof and bomb proof

Tom


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Get a DW-5600E-1V, the classic model. Everything else is just gravy,


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

I recently got a GW 002E. Powered by solar or any other light source and tuned in to the atomic clock.

Stopwatch, several alarms, world time, 200m WR.

Two guys at work were so impressed they ordered themselves the very same watch.

Cheers,

Maseman

PS (got it under Â£50 brand new)


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

How about a new GW-9000, Mudman case, 5 band, will receive a signal from any where in the world.

(Some Waveceptors only work in Usa/Japan, others are Uk + Europe). Also solar powered, approx 24months storage.

I've worn a Mt-G 900 for some months now, not pretty, but when you know its within 1 or 2 seconds at all times, and its not going to die after some months, wearing any other watch seems a bit pointless at times.

Alternatively the GW-300 , GW-500, GW-002 , all readily avaliable, would fit the bill, traditional chunky G shocks, though if you fancy something a little smaller + thinner the GW-056E is worth a look.

David


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Looks like I'm going to pick up a used GW-500 from a guy on WUS in the next couple of days. If that's too chunky for me a GW-056 might be my next call (particularly a GW-056E-3VER with the reversed LCD display).


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

I like a large black one myself


















DW-200 series

Built like your proverbial outhouse. Massive case - titanium underneath with resin cover.

I've only got a small hairy 6.5" wrist, but I'm not afraid of it


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

One of these fits the bill:

G-Shock - Tough Solar - Waveceptor - stealth finish - tough as old boots!


----------

